#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (ειδικά) >  > > >  >  >  ΕΟΤ πρότυπο έντυπο μοριοδότησης με το σύστημα των κλειδιών

## spiderman

Ψάχνω πρότυπο έντυπο μοριοδότησης με το σύστημα των κλειδιών, έχει κανένας συνάδελφος?

----------


## noutsaki

http://www.megafileupload.com/en/fil...------rar.html

το ένα είναι για ενοικιαζόμενα δωμάτια και το άλλο για επιπλωμένα διαμερίσματα. ανάλογα με τον αριθμό των μορίων που έχεις, πάνε και τα κλειδιά.

----------

spiderman

----------

